# Cockapoo size estimate



## Diogee6667 (Mar 6, 2017)

Folks;

Our 4mo Arthur just came back from the VET and had a clean bill of health. He weighed in at 17.5 lbs. Is there any way of estimating his size? I am assuming he is either a standard or maxi. Any ideas??
Here he is at 2, 3, and 4 months









http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/BerinaEd2011/IMG_0723_zpsx8jgoe5f.jpg

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/BerinaEd2011/IMG_0854_zpsssgwvmks.jpg


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

What a gorgeous boy Arthur is...My three poos run the gamut in terms of size: Maisie, at 2 1/2, weighs 16 pounds, Finn weighs 27 pounds at 3 years old (HW was supposed to be a "mini" poo), and Roo weighs 24 ponds at 2. How big were his parents?


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lenny was 8kg at 5 months which is a hefty but he's very slim. His mum was a working cocker and his dad a mini poo. Saw them both. He's now 7 months and 9kg. The vet and I think he will get to about 10kg but his growth has slowed down a lot. I doubt he will get taller but maybe wider because he's very slim under all of his fur. He's also a chocolate cockapoo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson&Lola (Mar 7, 2017)

Lola was around 11lbs at 20 weeks old. She is now 18.5lbs as an adult. (2 yrs)

Here is the before and after of her with my 19lb silky terrier! hehe


----------

